# Favorite hunting photo



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

In light of all the hunting/ethics bashing going on here lately I thought
a thread about everyones favorite hunting photo might be just 
what we need. 
This photo is of my favorite hunting partner, my son Logan. This is his
third buck and biggest to date. He made an incredible shot of 224 yards
by my Leuplod rangefinder at 6:02 in the evening and let me tell you
that the light was fading fast. The kid has got incredible eyes and a great
touch. This was his first deer with the new .270 we bought him for 
Christmas last year. Oh by the way the reduced recoil ammo is perfect
for the younger lighter guys. Later Baker


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Heck of a shot! Great photo!


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

This is my middle sone when he was 5 years old. These are the first two animals that fell to his shiny new .22 rifle.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Not a whitetail, nor a very good hunting pic, but its the only thing I could find on my computer at the office. I just wanted to contribute to the only worthy thread at the moment. I took this hog in McCoy TX last year.


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

*not shooting yet*

I have some new ones from this year that I will post tomorow


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Here's one from a few years back. A bow kill that came from a block of woods down the road from our house.

Brian


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

great Pics and Thread..Thank You...

Sorry but I can't pick just one favorite...best I can do out of Hundreds is 3....hope you don't mind...I'm still going through more but these are some favorites..


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Hunting Pics*

Heres a couple:

1. Kelly (Dolphingirl) passed out waiting on me cooking steaks.
2. Poker night at the deer camp.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

*we called them bat squirrels*

Actually the aftermath of a squirrel hunt. The only way we had to cook them was on the grill, DON'T TRY IT! The 2 on the left are mine the one on the right is my "little brother"


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

*My helper*

My Chief Scout, Cook and Coffee pot turner-oner...


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Somebody was a little lighter then!  Nice bow kill bro!



bbridges said:


> Here's one from a few years back. A bow kill that came from a block of woods down the road from our house.
> 
> Brian


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

Here is my hunting bud...


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

*Best pics*

Well I have to post this one because it has me and my dad in it before he died of cancer. There was nothing more he loved than hunting or seeing his kids love to hunt. So this is the last pic that I have of me and him together after killing this bobcat at our place in Ganado(And I was only proly 18 year old here too!).. He is truly missed every single dayand love him more and more! The other two are of my hubby (Mark) and daughter Taylor. And the last one is Mark opening weekend at deer camp! Love those memories around the camp fire with COLD BEER!!!!HA!:brew:


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

Here are a few quick ones.....

My Mom's last buck

My Daughter's first buck

One of "our" donkey's....he look's kinda' embarassed!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

*my boy*

Knowing how much I enjoy hunting with my boy and my Dad makes me feel the need to take more pics of both.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*These have all been posted here several times...*

But, here are a few of my favorites


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Outcast said:


> Somebody was a little lighter then!  Nice bow kill bro!


LMAO....only by about 40 pounds. Guess getting married had a slight effect on my waistline.:rotfl:

Brian


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I have just about worn this one out posting it -- my kids with my oldest's first hog:


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

Well ya'll made me do this. I have to show off. These are some of our last years hunt in Colorado. I sure wish I was going this year but I'll be there next year. The first picture is of my partner Rene (on the left) and myself. I do not remember what his measured but mine was a solid 5x4 with a 28 1/2 " spread . The second pic is of other deer killed at the ranch along with ours.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Those are some nice Mulie's!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Lots of great pictures in this thread!

vBulletin Message You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Haute Pursuit again.
​ vBulletin Message You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TXPalerider again.
​


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Keep all the great photo's coming folks, here's one of 
My son and I last spring at Swampus's place near
Mountian Home. Later Baker


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey dolphingirl i saw that you said yall had a lease in ganado. I live and went to school in ganado and have a lease there to. If you don't mind me asking what is your husband's name (Mark ?) and what was your dad's name. I might know yall, then again i might not.
Cody


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Here's a couple of mine. Can't wait until the 2yr old gets in the pictures!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Goose Hunt on the Katy Prairrie a couple of years ago.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Alright, keeping them coming. This is my 10 year old with his first ever duck, or bird for that matter. The flash makes it look dark, but I assure you it was well past legal shooting time.










EDIT: Here's the pic without flash just so nobody rags on my about daylight.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

my son with his second buck....I tried every thing I could to get this photo in my favorite mag...TF&G...but they said you can see a beer can in the background....Oh well I guess the majority of people dont drink


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

troutslayer said:


> my son with his second buck....I tried every thing I could to get this photo in my favorite mag...TF&G...but they said you can see a beer can in the background....Oh well I guess the majority of people dont drink


Send it back to them now.


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

All I have with me now are some recent ones from teal season. But here they are.


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

*problem solved*



troutslayer said:


> my son with his second buck....I tried every thing I could to get this photo in my favorite mag...TF&G...but they said you can see a beer can in the background....Oh well I guess the majority of people dont drink


How about this


----------



## Porterhouse (Mar 10, 2005)

ooopps, Palerider beat me to it, and did a much better job!!


----------



## Cmount (Jun 1, 2005)

*NOW THIS IS HUNTING !*


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Awesome young hunter Pics....sons 2nd deer and those lads picking up decoys is a Classic...both magazine worthy!!!!!!!

chief


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Man, lots of great pics here of family and some great shots of kiddos! Gonna have the wife in 16 days and the kiddos to follow in a couple years if I'm fortunate. For now just pics of the dogs and I.

This first I've posted on here before is of my first dog Rodney that was killed the night before the season opener last year.










This one is of my new pup Jazzmann, I think he and I and the new misses are gonna make lots of new hunting memories soon. 










BTW.........very cool of you guys to edit those pics......think you could put my hat on straight in this one? lol oh and maybe make me look a bit more like Robert Redford or somebody? heheh j/k......ASKING someone to photoshop your pics is never a good idea around here hahaha.

great thread


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

I Agree..teach your kids to Hunt & Fish ...then you dont have to hunt for your kids..Way to go..teach em right

Oxx..:biggrin:



chiefcharlie said:


> Awesome young hunter Pics....sons 2nd deer and those lads picking up decoys is a Classic...both magazine worthy!!!!!!!
> 
> chief


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

man you guys are great.... I would have thought that TF&G would have done that


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

well i have some pics i would liek to get scanned but never seam to find the time. i have some great pics of my grandfathers trophy rooms and some of he and i hunting that i cherish more every day since he passed away 10 yrs ago. but for the time being these will have to do.


----------



## MAROON (Oct 12, 2005)

Selous, Tanzania


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

just a few


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Here is a favorite of mine from a few years ago. My buddy Chris stayed out all night drinking and here is the result.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

great hunting, good buddies and some dang good eats when the morning was limited! Did I mention great hunt!:brew: 

Please send some rain North around Longveiw Lord!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Ok..I'm pumped, Please indulge this proud Grandpa just one more...Its been posted a bunch but it means a lot to me..









Granddaughter Sydney (7) with her Guide Lioness..her 1st Buck....shes taken 4 more since....

Last ones I promise...thanks


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

vBulletin Message You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to chiefcharlie again.​Dang well has gone dry again!:rotfl:

​vBulletin MessageYou have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.
​​​


----------



## wmayfield (May 18, 2006)

Here is a couple photos with my kids!

Willy


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

2cool pics everyone; thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Brackettville Buck


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

My son before and after! :cheers: I think he caught her before she hit the ground. LOL


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Here's a buck I had a good hunt for and a mixed bag of sandhills, rabbits and quail from the LLano Estacado


----------



## Dr. Deer (Feb 15, 2006)

Shot this waterbuck last October while hunting nilgai.


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

*Last year...*

My six yr. olds buck from last year.....Great memories for sure..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That boy is grinnin from ear to ear...Nice kicker!


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

*3 Turkeys*

Here's me, my dad, and my grandpa from the opening morning of the 2005 spring season. 3 generations of turkeys! haha! It was a very good day.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

nasakid said:


> Here's me, my dad, and my grandpa from the opening morning of the 2005 spring season. 3 generations of turkeys! haha! It was a very good day.


Now that is way 2Cool! You will look back on pics like that for many years.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

Here is one of my son from last year, just wish i had cleaned the deer's nose and face up a little, it would have made for a better pic, i didnt notice it until after it was too late .....any photoshoppers think they could clean it up if i was to email the full scale photo ?..Mike


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

I have one from last year, too, with just me and grandpa. I shot my bird early, so I got him out of his deer blind, and set him up on a road and called him up a gobbler textbook pass-by style. It was the best turkey hunting memory of all time!


----------



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

REEL NUT said:


> Here is one of my son from last year, just wish i had cleaned the deer's nose and face up a little, it would have made for a better pic, i didnt notice it until after it was too late .....any photoshoppers think they could clean it up if i was to email the full scale photo ?..Mike


I am just an amateur with photoshop...probably others who can make it look much better. Congrats to your son!


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

#1 - The "REAL" reason I hunt
#2 - Birthday duck
#3 - Some bass me and my daughter caught at Idletime's place near Chapple Hill
#4 - Me and my daughter at our farm near Winedale
#5 - Great hunt on the South Platte River in Nebraska
#6 - My daughter and her buddy at the Renaissance Festival a few years ago


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

One of me and my best hunting Buddy.


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

with all the controversy about shopped photos here lately i am hesitant to post this one again but as i requested ,, the Pale One came to the rescue and the job was so well done i just had to share..
TXPalerider is the man, what do yall think
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-


----------



## Mike Jennings (Oct 11, 2005)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to TXPalerider again.

but seriously ,, THANK YOU,,, Palerider the photo you worked on is great , i would have never believed it could be cleaned up that well........Mike​


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

Those are all some cool pics, many nice trophies.

Here's a few of mine.
1. My oldest daughter after an all-nighter
2. My son's first speck, on a norton sand eel at that
3. His first buck
4. My sister w/ our first gator


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Nice pics Chris....I hunted a few gators in my other life......

sent ya some green...

chief


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

Thanks, me and my sis hunted them for a few years and for some reason haven't in a while, I guess it's too much work and we got tired of eating gator, it can only be cooked so many ways. I'm kinda getting the itch to go again though.


----------



## Chris (Aug 2, 2004)

Here's another one I forgot about. We were hunting out of the same tripod, I was hanging on for dear life on the edge because James was set up comfortably in the direction I'd been seeing some bucks cross. Well, a doe comes running wide open through the bottom on my side, there was no way he could get a shot so I dropped her. Then he strarts squealing about another one coming, he said it was a huge doe, they were a little over 100yds in a wooded bottom, this "huge doe" runs up to the one laying there and I threw up and dropped it. We get over there and it was a very old buck that had lost his antlers fighting, his neck was torn up bad, some very deep puncture wounds. Then on the way back across the creek I was trying to find a spot to cross with the 4wheeler where there were no cypress knees, I kicked over a log and Mr. Noshoulders was under it and came up striking, I struck back.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Good story. You guys are making lifelong memories. Big doe indeed!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks for all the post and photo's on this thread. It's always great to 
see photo's of happy kids hunting and fishing but for me my favorite
is Nasakids photo of 3 generations of turkey hunters. Thanks again
everyone. Later, Bev Baker


----------



## Dr. Deer (Feb 15, 2006)

A nilgai in my younger years.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*all i got now*

i wish i could post may favorite pics but they are on our old hard drive which crashed they want 800 dollars to retreve them:cloud: so here are the ones i got now


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Chris said:


> Those are all some cool pics, many nice trophies.
> 
> Here's a few of mine.
> 1. My oldest daughter after an all-nighter
> ...


Man you got one heck of a sister.
My sister would be right there to, but my wife..............no way.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Great pics everyone, love seeing all those smilling faces.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

My wifes best buck.........a few moons back.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

My oldest with his second deer.

He made a great shot right behind the shoulder at about 130 yds with a 6mm.
It was a freezing morning with about a 20 mph wind in our face and he stood up to the challenge.
Made my weekend, fo sho.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

A couple of my Fav's


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

*Favorites*

Mostly the kids but a few others:

Sitting in the stand










Freezing on the 4-wheeler










Suppertime at the lease










Early Teal










Dove Hunting


----------

